# Blooming Cactus



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently my cactus plant likes all this hot dry weather we are having here as it suddenly showered me in blooms. Usually it maybe has two or three blooms a year, but nothing like this before. The flowers open up around midnight and by noon the next day they are finished. You have to be there to see it or take a picture.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

It looks great John, maybe an umbrella is in order for when it rains ;-) 

-Will


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful. Thanks for posting it. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

A Night Blooming Cirrus. Very nice. You can take cuttings after it stops blooming and start new ones. Fairly slow growing.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. 

Craig


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Stevens on 06/17/2009 10:18 PM
A Night Blooming Cirrus. Very nice. You can take cuttings after it stops blooming and start new ones. Fairly slow growing. 


That's interesting Greg. How do I do that? Do you mean cut off the blooms and plant them? I wouldn't mind trying a few if I knew how to do it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing that would make it worthwhile to get up when the sun does!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Well John, it is fairly simple to get cuttings off of the plant. In looking at the photo you provided, look at the lower right hand side. It looks like one arm of the plant is growing off of another. Cut it at the joint and let the new cutting dry out for a couple of days. This heals the cut on the new one. Then plant it about 1/3 of the cutting deep in a pot in the same type of planting medium the original plant is in. Don't water it too much as this causes rot. A little rooting medium like Root Tone will help establish new roots on the cutting. As far as the bloosoms are concerned, when it is done and the bloosoms droop, just cut them off and throw them away. Good luck. If you have more questions, fire away and I'll try to help.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some more shots around my back yard. We had a beautiful spring. Unfortunately, it is gone. Supposed to be over 100 degrees by Tuesday.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have his huge garden to railroad in. And I don't even have to weed it!


----------



## CSG (Jun 13, 2009)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Your trackwork is impressive.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!! We want more pics!!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Really looks great. Nice that you can keep stuff alive with that severe drought you are having. 

-Brian


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

John,
The blooms on my Cactus in Northern Ohio have been outstanding. The following pictures are from the last two weeks in June. 




















http://community.webshots.com/user/mvgilger

M. Gilger - President and Chief Engineer MM&G


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Boy, that cactus is very happy where it's at. I don't think I have ever seen it bloom that prolifically. Did you know that you can cook the pads and eat them, and eat the fruit when you get it? Good stuff.


----------

